# Moscow Guppy pics



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

It's been a while again since I've had time to get here to post. My birds take most of my time.

I wanted to post a couple pics of my second generation Moscows. These are the babies from my originals. The parents were the rainbow (?) blue Moscows. They had yellow, orange, and pink down the sides. I prefer the cleaner all blue coloration and was hoping for some offspring like that.

The original females had about 100 babies this past year. Out of those 100+, not one turned out to have the multi color down the sides.

I did however get a menagerie of other colors though. Some were yellow with black streaks, some orange with black streaks, and other deep red with black streaks.

Out of those 100+ I chose 4 of the best, two of each sex, to work with for the next generation. The two best males were those that exhibit the best blue furthest up on the bodies. Fins were pretty much equal. They still seem to be growing more yet though.

The two best females were those with the darkest lacing/etching on the scales furthest up the bodies.

I now have 61 new babies from these two females. One had 37 and the other 24. I can't wait to see how these turn out so i know how I did with my parent selections.

These are a couple pics I took of the males. They really don't do them justice, but these are the best pics I've been able to get so far. For some reason they look more green in pics than in person.



















If anyone happens to know or have the Moscow blue standard, I'd really appreciate knowing more on what to select for (body shape, etc). Thanks!
Bye for now,

David


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful fish! It sounds like you're really doing a good job in keeping the strain the best quality possible. Way to go!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your guppies are beautiful! Whenever I've tried to take pictures of mine all I get are blurs so I'd say your doing quite well with your pics.


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks  This next generation I am hoping to extend the dark blue further up the head. It's currently a lighter blue that far up.

cs_gardener, you have to use a very fast shutter speed with a bright flash for good exposure with the faster shutter speed. If you have a digital camera, and if you already haven't done so, go into the settings menu and speed up the shutter. Hope you can get some pics to share. I'd like to see your fish too! :-D
Bye for now,


David


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Lovely fish indeed, i really like the colors and the shape of them.. congrats on doing a good job  .


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks.  I need to quit calling them Moscows though. I recently found out that the show breeder they are from sold something other than Moscows. I wondered why mine looked a bit different than the pics I've seen online.

The originals are actually deltas or possibly "Grey Lazuli Blue Pauper" and their offspring are from some kind of round-tailed Asian strain of something. So something else got to my females at their previous home before those males did I guess.

Not the Moscows I was looking for, but nice color nonetheless.

Green from camera flash:









Actual color restored with color balance:









Bye for now,

David


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't care what you call them, they are beautiful. 

I've been playing around with my camera and have finally achieved pictures that are fairly clear instead of total blurs. I still can't seem to get a straight shot as the darn guppies are always turning, ducking, darting and doing anything but holding still for more than a millisecond and just when I am about to (maybe) get a decent shot, a resident cat or dog decides the camera lens needs to be inspected (the tank is on the lower shelf of a 2 tank stand). I could show you some great nose close-ups if I hadn't deleted them already. Needless to say, I'm impressed with your pics!


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

Keep trying. You'll get it. 

I'm a shutter bug. My camera goes everywhere with me.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v70/Indiana_Gardener/Misc/?start=all
Bye for now,

David


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

my friend at www.alphafishfarm.com breeds them and they have more green then the ones shown above. and some more black but are amazing if you order them. check them out i love them


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Your friend has green Moscows. Very nice fish! But I prefer the blues. Also, unfortunately, I don't have $70 + to sink into hobby fish. Everyone wants $30-45 for a pair or trio + $35 or more for shipping. I realize that the fish are worth it and the breeders put a lot of work and money into their lines. It's not that they aren't worth it. I'm just not able to spend that much on fish.
Bye for now,


David


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I you guys can breed a guppy with those colors with a long dorsal fin but small caudal fin, I'd definitely keep guppies again. I think the really big tail fin is proportionally not as beautiful. And I guess it's kind of boring too since we've seen it so much.


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Indiana Gardener said:


> Thanks.  I need to quit calling them Moscows though. I recently found out that the show breeder they are from sold something other than Moscows. I wondered why mine looked a bit different than the pics I've seen online.
> 
> The originals are actually deltas or possibly "Grey Lazuli Blue Pauper" and their offspring are from some kind of round-tailed Asian strain of something. So something else got to my females at their previous home before those males did I guess.
> 
> ...


Hi Beautiful Guppies! I would call them half black blues! Very colorful with the metallic beau gene from south east asia (Singapore or Thailand) stock i would guess. You might find some info on them at guppylabs.com or ifga.org 
I have a SEA line of hb blues im working on that are a nice lighter blue color with the metallic gene but they dont have the form of your posted fish yet.I also have Green and Purple Moscows and others if you ever want to trade lines sometime. Your fish look great! Best wishes


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

> I you guys can breed a guppy with those colors with a long dorsal fin but small caudal fin, I'd definitely keep guppies again.


What do you mean 'if'? I have culls like that. This pic does not do him justice. His dorsal is huge when he fans it out and his tail is about normal sized. The dorsal goes way beyond the base of the caudal.

If you want him, I can try to get some more better pics. I'd trade him even up for a _real_ Moscow _blue_ female pre-hit by a good _real_ Moscow _blue_ male. 










I think they have half black blues in them, but I really don't think they are pure anything given the wide degree of variations I've gotten.

Bye for now,

David


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice group of guppies and I am pleased to see others are fascinated by this species as well...


----------

